# Please be careful with your dogs in this heat



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Everyone, please be careful doing things with your dogs in this heat. I know you all know this, but I got an awfuly hard lesson in how easy it can happen today.

I took Thor with me today, and he ran with me for about a mile. This is about 1/4 of his normal workout, but he was acting off. By the time we got back to the pickup his hind legs were not working right, and I knew he was in trouble. I put him in a slough for a while to cool off, but I never got ahead of it. I did not have any cold packs or anything along, like I would have if I was hunting, and I could not make him drink anything.

He went into convulsions and died in my arms.

I am sitting here thinking what else I could have done, and cant come up with anything. I was a hundred miles from my vet, and...... well excuses are like ********, I let him down. That is something I will have to live with.

Please be extra careful so you dont have to.

He was my first hunting dog, and a very special boy. I hope the next one can equal him, I know he will never exceed him.

Where's the bird Thor????????


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your terrible loss.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Speechless....I feel for ya.


----------



## ACE (Apr 12, 2003)

Perhaps sometime one of his pups will have offspring.
Maybe someday you can have a little part of him back.

Truly sorry.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Don't know if I could handle something like that. Prayers to you Tom.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Tom I am very sorry you have lost your friend. Thank you for reminding us about the heat. I hope your not too hard on yourself. Anyone of us could have had this happen.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I am very sorry to hear about your dog. One of my friends had the same thing happen to him about two years ago. It happened to him at 10:00 at night. He thought it was cool enough out to work his dog. He recognized the symptoms just like you and tried to run cool water from the hose over him but he didn't make it.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Life is so fragile. It can go so quickly. My heart goes out to you Tom. I hate to hear stories like this. My hunting buddy just lost his three year old german shorthair when it was hit by a car. I had tears in my eyes when I heard about. Hang in there.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Tom:

After reading your story, I am sitting here a little misty. Truly sorry for your loss, but don't beat yourself up. I remember when I was young and my first black lab died, one thing my dad said always stuck with me. He said one of the most wonderful things about having a pet is that they allow a person to reflect on their own mortality.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Tom, when it's time it's time. I'm no vet, but I don't think you should beat yourself up over this. Heat and all, a one mile jog doesn't seem an excessive task. Must have been something else going on too. If not now, maybe after the third mile on one of those 70 degree grouse hunting days. I know you feel responsible, but I think something else definitely contributed. Sorry.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I emailed Tom last evening - I was / am really down about what happened.

I had the same thing happen with my 1st Lab - we were pheasant hunting & she got Hot & over worked - Lucklily when she went into convulsions we got her in a slough & she came out of it - It is terrible they lock up ridged & their eyes roll back & they shake & there is nothing you can do.

She did it again with the last litter she had & I thought I was going to lose her 1/2 way thru the delivery - it was winter & we got her outside & put snow on her & she snapped out of it again.

My Pup from that litter died in my arms 3 years ago - I think it was poisoned (ate something) it was Labor day weekend -opening of the 1st early Canada season (I think) ??? SHe was fine all day - that evening she was just laying around (not like her)& that night she woke us up at 1:00 am & died in my arms - I buried her the next day in a rain sleet & snow & hail - It is a BUMMER beyond belief (she was 8 yrs old) I thought in her prime.

It took me 3 years to realize how much I missed her & how my hunting had changed - I took a give away, the second yr, but she was no hunting dog - I had to decide to love her as a pet, instead of hate her as a hunting dog.

I have one of t's & Thors pups & we discussed offering it to him (she was my pick) of the litter - for the stud fee)- I bought it because he did'nt want 2 dogs - My wife did'nt want a new puppy - But she even loves this one - It's too bad that there is not one of the 10 males left & I think 1/2 of the males were white like Thor. Val (mine is yellow & female) there were only 4 females 2 in DL area & mine (other went out east) I think one of the white females is getting spaded soon.

I will promise Tom a Pup from Val (I am not having her Fixed) but that is a year or two away

I even tried to find some of my Maggies (1st Lab) pups - to see if I could keep the bloodline - But was not successful.

Again Tom & Family I'm so sorry & feel & understand your grief & pain - I met Thor once & knew he was special (You could tell that just by his picture) Please stay in touch & hopefully watch our pups develop - this season is going to be rough - you will need time to figure it all out - I'd say don't jump too soon in to a new one. But others say, it is the best thing to do (???) God Bless & if Thor is not in Heaven - I'm not sure I want to go there either.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Terribly sorry. 
I never would have imagined it could happen so easily.

M.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

My deepest regrets to you! Sorry for your loss! Try not to be to hard on yourself.  Mike


----------



## Dino (Jan 2, 2003)

I can feel your pain. Today at 4 pm, I take Cody, my 12 year old Brittany and family member into the vet to check on 2 lumps in her stomach region. She has had a lump on her ribs for the last 4 years that is benign, but these new ones have me scared. They are different than the other. She still acts like a puppy. If you have ever felt like praying for a stranger's dog, now is a good time.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Tom my thoughts like everyone else are for you and those affected by your loss. Dan is right don't be to hard on yourself. Time will ease the pain and with it sharpen your memory of the beauty and love a friend provided. That is one gift that you can keep forever.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Very sorry to hear about your loss! Try to remember the good times.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I have spoken to my breeder today, and Thors younger brother on the dam side is my new boy. His name is Thunder. I thank you all for your thoughts, and I only hope I can have this relationship again.


----------

